# Oatmeal Milk and Honey



## dianne70 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I have some OMH fragrance that I have just received.....just wondering what most people do with it......actually add Oatmeal Milk and Honey to the soap and then add the FO as well....or just the FO and maybe some oatmeal?  I have never used honey in a soap before, and don't really want to mess up this lovely FO.....maybe just milk and Oatmeal?Thanks


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dianne I am mobile right now so I can't be of muh help with links. It this topic has recently been discussed. See what you might find in search. Try goatmilk and honey I think was the thread. Also google loving soap oatmeal goatmilk honey for Amanda's recipe. There's lots of ways to do this one. Good luck!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Found the lovin soap recipe.....thanks Mel...now I'm off to freeze my milk!!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 26, 2013)

OMH is on sale this month at WSP.  Mine has been shipped!  I can hardly wait!


----------



## Relle (Mar 26, 2013)

Dianne I use ground oatmeal, honey and cream added at trace as well as the FO, smells wonderful. I use sweetcakes and I've a couple from 1 yr ago and still smelling strong.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm actually soaping this tonight. I use ground oatmeal inside the soap, goat's milk, and then top with whole oats and drizzle with honey. Smells super yummy!!! I use Bramble Berry's Oatmeal Milk & Honey FO.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

I ordered BB's cybilla OMH and waiting patiently for it to arrive. I ordered a 4 oz bottle since it was on sale. Any feedback on how this one smells compared to their house blend?


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

I want to make some of this as my fo will be here soon.  Im scared to use milk though...Ive never used it before, same with beer.  Im not sure what to do yet.  More research needed!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

I use Goats milk and add finely ground oatmeal and put oats on top. I don't add honey because I don't want it to get to dark or to hot because of the milk. I use BB OMH and it is by far my best seller


----------



## Relle (Mar 26, 2013)

christinak said:


> I want to make some of this as my fo will be here soon. Im scared to use milk though...Ive never used it before, same with beer. Im not sure what to do yet. More research needed!


 
If using milk you will have to freeze it and then add your lye slowly to the frozen milk.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone......I still have to make this, waiting for my little munchkin to go to sleep!!  Think I will add a bit of honey, and milk and ground oatmeal.  Going to try and prevent gel as I like the look of the colour of the ungelled version of this soap....never had much luck, but fingers crossed!!  BTW, what is the difference between the cybilla and regular version of OMH.  I have the regular...don't think I can get the cybilla here in Australia...just wondering what the difference was, if any!?


----------



## tkine (Mar 28, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> OMH is on sale this month at WSP.  Mine has been shipped!  I can hardly wait!



I bought some of WSP's OMH, & it smells great!  I made a batch, & so far it has only discolored a little.  It smells more almondy to me, but everyone who smells it loves the scent.  I only used the FO, in mine, with a cocoa powder pencil line, & some oats sprinkled on the top.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 28, 2013)

OMH is one of my all-time faves! Smells so warm and comforting.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 28, 2013)

Taken from bb site : "Cybilla Decker is the founder of Whispering Scensations and a longtime Bramble Berry customer. Whispering Scentsations offered fragrances for sale to the soap and toiletry industry, just like Bramble Berry. When Cybilla decided to go back to school, she naturally thought of Bramble Berry as a good home for her fragrances and Bramble Berry jumped at the chance to purchase such a unique and varied line of fragrances."  
Now most of the ones i have bought from cybilla are awesome and like them over the regular fragrances.
I like the omh from bb and sweet cakes.  The rest have a strong almond scent that I really do not prefer in my soaps.


----------

